# best oil for jetta mk2



## pimpcorrado619 (Aug 5, 2007)

i jus want honest opinoins on which oil is the best for my jetta mk2 its a 8v 1.8 also it has a little bit more than 150,000 miles


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

The best oil isn't the "best" oil. It's the oil that's most appropriate. I don't know your climate, consumption rate nor how long your typical drive is. 

I'd say use a High-Miles 10w-30 like MaxLife or GTX HM. Pennzoil HiMi is widely distributed now. There is no benefit to synthetic oil in that engine unless you see far below zero or want to extend changes past 5 or 6k. There are plenty of maintenance items you can attend to rather than worry about oil in an engine that will run on anything. I'd rather do a piston soak or intake cleaning if I was looking for some benefit. 

Anyway, if you see starting temps in the teens and/or take mostly short trips under 10 miles, then you can go with a 5w-30 dino (HM). If you have excess consumption, switch to a 10w-40 in summer. 


Try some 2-cycle oil in the fuel at 500:1 if you want a smooth and clean running engine.


----------



## pimpcorrado619 (Aug 5, 2007)

For sure ! yea i live in Cali so the temp is prettty good out here no cold nights. What stuff is best to clean the intake????


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Many people use "Seafoam" with a tube attached to the brake booster and dipped into the can a little at a time, so it's called a "Seafoam Treatment", but I'm told Berryman's B-12 is stronger (and cheaper). Cali has some funny volatile chemical laws, so I dunno. Berryman's comes in a spray can too, which is nice as long as you don't let the straw get sucked into the engine. Gumout is another good product. 

I thought of one other good oil for the 4-banger, easy to find at WalMart, Shell Rotella "T5" 10w-30 "semisynth". It's only $11. Made for diesel and gas engines, it has extra detergents and def will not burn off much. I have a bunch of people using it in high performance non-turbo Euro cars. Ideal for older engines. 

iirc at WalMart you can get a Fram TOUGH GUARD (the grey one) it's number 2870A or something like that. A very very good filter for $5. 

Let me know if you have any more questions. The Piston soak is described here somewhere. It involves pouring 2-3oz of mixed light oil and solvent in through the sparkplug holes, cranking the engine with the plugs still out and letting sit overnight. Marvel Myst or 2Cycle oil mixed with Seafoam...


----------

